# 16ga. for grouse



## ToddN (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm new to this forum. I'm a die hard fly fisherman and I have recently been bitten by the grouse hunting bug thanx to my brother in law and his French Brit. My question is this: I don't really have the money right now to buy an ideal shotgun for hunting grouse but I do have an old Topper 16 ga. single shot thats in fine condition. Is this an acceptable gun to get aquainted to grouse hunting with? If so...what is a good load. Thankyou.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

16 ga is perfect for grouse. It all depends on your choke, and pellet size. I would go with 7's unless it has a real tight choke, then mabe a spreader load.


----------

